# Can you please share your thoughts on his conformation?



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

So, you live in Boston and want to rescue a horse in India solely based off a picture you found on the internet? You can probably find 100 horses within a 100 mile radius of your home in much worse condition. Or you just want this "rare" breed? And why do you care about his conformation if your biggest concern seems to be how he is being mistreated?

Very odd post.


----------



## marwari (Feb 22, 2012)

Sahara said:


> So, you live in Boston and want to rescue a horse in India solely based off a picture you found on the internet?
> Very odd post.


 I know it sound odd, but I have a working farm in India where I'm planning to get couple of horses of that breed in next few months. When I saw that picture I thought why not start with that one. I agree it still sounds odd but it is what it is. I love hoses and love is crazy.
I wanted to know what to anticipate and expect and how to rehab such mistreated horse.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse, while being bitted up harshly, is in excellent physical condition. He should cost a bit.. as he looks to have pretty nice conformation. Large hocks and I like what I see from this angle. 

If you want to stop a horse from this sort of riding, then you will have to stop an entire riding style on which this is based. This looks much like horses I have seen pictures of in India, Morroco, Mexico, Spain, Belize, United States... well you get the drift. 

The only way to "save" horses from training abuse is through education. It is even harder than saving horses by educating owners they need to feed them enough (or at all in some parts of the world). 

That being said, the hill is a long one, the path rough and you will likely never reach the top. Doesn't mean don't try... just sayin'

Buying this horse will help this one animal.. and free up funds for his owner to buy 3 more that will be trained in a similar fashion.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't know how anyone can judge hocks based on the angle of this picture. If anything, his hocks look capped to me.


----------



## marwari (Feb 22, 2012)

Elana,
Thank you for your post. It's encouraging, and about reaching to the top,
I don't have any goals of where I want to get to, get out of or prove to anyone with horses. I just love horses and being around them adds quality to my life. At the same time I want my horses to have better life than they had before. 
Last line in your post "freeing up funds for that owner" is so real and concerns me though. I'll have to think it through.

Thanks again..


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

His thighs and gaskins look weak in the photo. Yes, it is cruel to me how the headset is.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Hi, 
From what little I can see of the breed he seems a bit atypical. It might be the angle of the photo but it seems like he is bit heavy. Is this a stallion? Is he going to be a foundation animal? If you are considering him as a foundation horse for your breeding program I would say better photos are in order. In addition, due to coloration he is going to cost a pretty penny as (from what I understand of the breed) the paint patterns are valued. 
Its not my business at all but how will you ensure that your farm managers in India do not put him in the same bit and equipment as his current owners? While the bit and equipment is not what I would use on my horse and it seems unduly harsh there are horses in worse condition in the USA and even India.


----------



## marwari (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Rookie,
Thanks for your post and I wanted to get honest opinions from you all, so you don't need to hesitate in saying anything.
I'm not planning to breed at all on my farm. Will keep two or three horses so that they have company. My parents run this form and we have few animals on the farm and they all are cared with love and passion. Miss treating is out of question, it's the spoiling I need to worry about 
I'm planning to live there for 3-4 years due to my work, will take most of the tack from here and no one else will ride except me.

Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## westdressgirl (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks nice, considering the 'training' techniques used.


----------



## midnight dream (Dec 4, 2012)

is this this teaching the horse to rollkur (blue tongue) which they use in dressage? this can cause breathing problems and is also trying to get banned because of how dangerous it can be it can aslo affect his/her conformation and how they perform


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

not that this has anything to do with this thread's purpose, but why did they dye his mane like that? The color isn't on his neck, they just dyed his mane black in sections... very odd.


----------



## AceIsHigh (Oct 29, 2012)

im pretty sure its illegal to export marawaris out of india..... or prohibited or something like that....


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know anything about the legality of this, but the horse's body condition is fabulous, looks pretty solid to me from this angle. Of course I can't judge anything from this angle.

Guys, if the OP wants to do this, I don't think it's in our place to discourage them.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

If it means that much to you then just go do it - don't let the opinions of others on this forum sway you from it. His conformation seems better than a lot of other horse's out there - and just because he may have some flaws on his legs does not mean he is going to make a bad riding partner. 

However, if you want to acquire more, do you plan on breeding? 

BUt I have to ask: What is your experience level? "Rescues" horses often need to be re-educated from an *experienced* horse person. And just guessing from the picture, that horse may more than likely have a "hard-mouth" which can make it difficult to train the rest of his body, if that makes any sense. 

But anyway, he would sure be a pretty horse to have


----------



## marwari (Feb 22, 2012)

smguidotti said:


> However, if you want to acquire more, do you plan on breeding?
> 
> BUt I have to ask: What is your experience level? "Rescues" horses often need to be re-educated from an *experienced* horse person. And just guessing from the picture, that horse may more than likely have a "hard-mouth" which can make it difficult to train the rest of his body, if that makes any sense.
> 
> But anyway, he would sure be a pretty horse to have


Thank you all for your posts. I appreciate them all in their honesty, negative or positive since they are all real concerns and it isn't all rosy owning horses.
I just wanted to get an idea of what's involved in going on the endeavor from my fellow horse lovers. 

smguidotti,
I'm not planning to breed at all, will have at least two so that they have company.

I'm not a trainer but I've been riding horses of different levels of training from green broke to dead broke over the years. Never trained a horse from scratch though. Will take things slow and try to make it work since there is no trainer in 300 mile radius from my farm.

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurachristine (Sep 24, 2012)

It seems to me that you are just planning on purchasing this horse and calling it a rescue. Although the horse is being treated badly, I agree with what someone said earlier that it seems to be in good health and if you buy it, the owner will just use the money to buy more and train more. He is a gorgeous horse, and if you want to have him to collect the breed and give him a better life that's fine, I would just really think about the possibilities you're giving the Trainer for a hefty priced "rescued" horse. From that one horse being removed, more horses will just fill in to take his place
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

I like him of course, so flashy and well fit. Sounds like you are going to be in India so it makes sense for you to buy a horse there and why not this one? If it feels like a rescue to you, that's fine too. Everyone I know acts like they 'rescued' their horse, including me, the stories vary from farm hands beating the horses to 'yahoos' jumping on once a year and just being idiots The worst offenses are still in the show ring, what they still do to these horses even for 4H is ridiculous and is rampant. If the horse is in a show ring it shows to me he is probably not irrevocably damaged (ie un-manageable) so a loving home should do him well. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

